# Odd behavior when I'm gone



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have two roommates, my 6 mo. old V, and their border collie. When I need to leave, they watch her. The problem is that when I'm gone for 3-4 hours or more, my V almost always pees or poops in the house. The weird thing is that it happens after they take her out AND she went potty. I'm thinking this is some kind of separation anxiety, but I really have no idea. She never has accidents when I'm home, just when she is alone with my roommates. Anyone had a similar problem? I don't know when to start to solve the problem. I've already told them how I've been doing it with her.. Watch for signs, take her to her certain spot, say the keyword, give a treat and praise. Not sure what else to do!


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oops, typo! I meant I don't know WHERE to start solving the problem


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Start by training the roommates!  If that's not a good approach, you can always read up on crate training - the answers are all there.


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Linescreamer. I do use a crate but I would rather not put her in it if there are people who can watch her while I'm gone. Maybe she is just too young to handle that though? No idea!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I think Bacon is old enough to handle it, but success depends on those watching her. Your roomates may be taking her out; however, if she is having accidents, they are not taking her out enough. I'm not blaming & could be incorrect, but I suspect they just don't have much head space invested in it. It's not their dog. I would crate her unless your roomates are willing to take her out every 1/2 hr. Also, how are the dynamics after you leave? Do they reprimand in the same way? Is she out with people but ignored or secondary to the border collie? There are usually signs of separation anxiety before the behavior (soiling in the house). How are any of the signs of separation handled by everyone? I've missed hearing Bacon's name


----------



## DASHAW (Jun 22, 2011)

I agree with some of the others. At 6 months they should be getting the concept and being able to control better. I think that a little more often for a while and giving the roommies more training . If they are consistent (like every hour) for a while, they know you mean business and will get used to knowing that even if the roommies are there they have to go outside. It won't take long before they can wait every few hours instead.


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for that advice. They reprimand her in the same way. I've seen them do it, and I think they understand the benefits of consistency because their own dog has had issues in the past. However, I bet you are right on with the lack of investment in MY dog. I can see how having them take her out every 1/2 to 1 hour would benefit the situation. I do feel bad asking that of them though, but I am sure it's better than cleaning up Bacon's...stuff  Thanks again

kellygh - I'm glad you like Bacon's name!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

This just sounds too fishy. Kinda like the stories my teenagers tell me.  When the Merry Go Round stops; I still don't get it. Maybe I'm a dope.  You have a difficult situation there. Do they feed her when your gone? Does she get water? Do they really want you to have a dog? Do they like Bacon more then their own dog? Do you believe the roomates or Bacon? Humm. I would watch Bacon for the clues. If she is good when you are home and good when you are out and they are out then -> Can you crate the roommates? ;D I'll bet Bacon won't go in the house again when the roommates are in the crate. : ;D


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll bet Bacon won't go in the house again when the roommates are in the crate. : ;D

That's hilarious Linescreamer.


----------

